# OXIDE LABORATORIES??



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

OXIDE LABORATORIES? Anyone heard of them? Any f/b?


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I have not heard of them and just done a search on them and nothing is coming up!


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

Big Scouse said:


> I have not heard of them and just done a search on them and nothing is coming up!


 I know, i cant find anything.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oh no not another lab.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Avoid IMO..

If you are based in the UK - much safer alternatives available


----------



## MadRussian (Nov 27, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Avoid IMO..
> 
> If you are based in the UK - much safer alternatives available


I just wonder what's wrong with them? On outaomwmuscle.com I found only good reviews.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive tried their anadrol and test e,they worked really well.


----------



## MadRussian (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know. I am thinking to buy their anadrol.


----------



## bameron (Jun 7, 2009)

have a look at stmg's website and then have a look at oxide's website and I'll think you'll see that they look almost the same


----------



## jason1904 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have tried emails and all options they oxidelabs gives for contact info and I can't get a response. I have heard great things about thee product and want to get some. Any advice on how to get in touch with them.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

A 3 year old thread....really now?


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

RowRow said:


> A 3 year old thread....really now?


Then I will close the thread. Oxide labs closed down over a year ago.


----------

